# What is the right prop???



## ddegeorge (Oct 22, 2009)

I have always used the same prop that came with the motor.  How do you know when you have the right prop?  What should I be looking for to determine if I have the right prop?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Being basically lazy, and lousy at typing
I keep this link for anyone who asks this question... 

http://turningpointpropellers.com/propellers_101_cm.htm

and this one...

http://www.propmd.com/t-propellerbasics.aspx#pit

and these...

http://unitedboaterscoop.com/html/propeller-basics-part1.html

http://unitedboaterscoop.com/html/propeller-basics-part2.html

http://unitedboaterscoop.com/html/propeller-basics-part3.html

and when you finish reading them,
you'll find they all say basically the same thing.

Install a tach, run with your normal load at full throttle,
buy the prop that lets you run in the top end of the power band.


----------



## ddegeorge (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you Brett!!!  This looks like very good information to help get educated on the how props actually work.  I started reading Propellers 101 and have learned several things I was not aware of.

Thank you for being such an excellent resource for this website.


----------

